# Mold



## Kay (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello All,

I bought a humidifier for Freckles enclosure. It can get pretty damp in there sometimes if the humidity gets too high...like lets say if I leave it on over night. I generally like to keep it between 70-80 but I have gotten up in the morning a few times and it was 90. I guess it depends on the heat in the house as well. A majority of the enclosure has been painted with Drylock. I am seeing mold on his plastic soaking tray as well as a ladder that I made that I did not paint. Any suggestions? Too much humidity? Should I not run it everyday to let it dry out from time to time? Thanks!


----------



## Zyn (Oct 25, 2017)

I think the humidity of the substrate matters more. Like sev has 6 inches in his enclosure I keep one side much more damp than the other and this alone keeps it humidity up on one side plus most of his hides are on that side. so when ever he's sleeping he's soaking up that moisture and humidity and so far hasn't had any issues shedding.


----------



## Kay (Oct 25, 2017)

Okay so I can probably lower the humidifier and go back to misting the mulch like I was doing before.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Dec 30, 2017)

As far as I was aware they only need a humidity of 65%, up at 80 is asking for a URI. The mould problem can easily be sorted by putting a colony of springtails in there.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Biffy Pyro said:


> As far as I was aware they only need a humidity of 65%, up at 80 is asking for a URI. The mould problem can easily be sorted by putting a colony of springtails in there.


I agree. Ultimately, you want bouyant air, which means free air circulation.


----------

